# HUGE SEPHORA HAUL 2016 march



## alice.zhu.21 (Mar 21, 2016)

i'm going broke Lol.. T_T 
i didn't take a picture... but i filmed a haul on my new, nonexistent, channel lol  
[video]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIk9m7np6sAkQe-QM6Qwpyw[/video]

OR, here's the break down of the stuff i got. aka the reason i'll be eating instant noodles for the next 6 months. 
Will be filming a review on the YSL awakening foundation this week, please sub if you wanna see it O: OR let me know what other hauls i should film.. lol i have anxiety so filming is like the way i can get away from reality a bit. I also have a drugstore haul but that's not that interesting lolol

Products mentioned: 
♡ Benefit Hoola Matte Bronzer: 
http://www.sephora.com/hoola-matte-br...
♡ Lancôme BI-FACIL - Double-Action Eye Makeup Remover:
http://www.sephora.com/bi-facil-doubl...
♡ BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Opal: 
http://www.sephora.com/shimmering-ski...
♡ NARS Audacious Lipstick in Anita
http://www.sephora.com/audacious-lips...
♡NARS Audacious Lipstick in Geraldine
♡Fresh Seaberry Moisturizing Face Oil
http://www.sephora.com/seaberry-moist...
♡Yves Saint Laurent TOUCHE ÉCLAT LE TEINT Radiance Awakening Foundation SPF 22
http://tinyurl.com/znkx9pe
♡ Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Definer in Ebony
♡ Anastasia Beverly Hills DIPBROW™ Pomade in Caramel 
http://www.sephora.com/dipbrow-pomade...
♡ Tom Ford Brow Sculptor in Chestnut
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tom-ford-...
♡ Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in Lolita
http://www.sephora.com/everlasting-lo...
♡ Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in Double Dare
♡ Clarisonic Replacement Brush Head Twin-Pack in Delicate
http://www.sephora.com/replacement-br...
♡Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupté Shine in CORAIL ( creamy orange coral) 
http://www.sephora.com/rouge-volupte-...
♡ MAKE UP FOR EVER Aqua Matic eyeshadow stick in Me-50 (Metallic Golden Taupe) 
http://www.sephora.com/aqua-matic-P38...
♡ MAKE UP FOR EVER Aqua Matic eyeshadow stick in Me-80 (Metallic Pink) 
♡ MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Pressed Powder
http://www.sephora.com/hd-pressed-pow...
♡ Clarins Mission Perfection Serum
http://www.sephora.com/mission-perfec...
♡ Givenchy Le Rouge - Two Mini Lipsticks 
http://www.sephora.com/le-rouge-two-m...
♡ SEPHORA COLLECTION Long Lasting Eyeliner High Precision Brush
http://www.sephora.com/long-lasting-e...
♡ INTENSITÉ MOISTURIZING LIP BALMLUXE CONDITIONER 
http://www.reviveskincare.com/view-al...
♡ Bobby Brown BRUSH CLEANING SPRAY
https://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/p...
♡ Tom Ford High Definition Eyeliner
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tom-ford-...
♡ Mac Lipstick in DIVA
♡ Mac Lipstick in WHIRL


----------



## Lissloo (Jun 6, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if you are still eating noodles and baked beans?
Lovely haul though


----------



## Shepherdess1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice.. I really want to try the Kat Von D liquid lipsticks..we cant get them in the UK though 

I love whirl, its the perfect muted brown shade


----------



## leonah (Jun 17, 2016)

Shepherdess1 said:


> Nice.. I really want to try the Kat Von D liquid lipsticks..we cant get them in the UK though
> 
> I love whirl, its the perfect muted brown shade



you can order via sephora.com they ship to the uk nowadays


----------



## FNPbeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

That is an amazing haul and some great products too!


----------



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

Oh wow, that is a great haul! I wish I could go buy a lot of that right now. Gotta control my spending... But I do love Becca and Benefit!


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi [MENTION=58475]alllice[/MENTION] , I just love those. thanks for sharing this and making my job easy.


----------

